# in depth Build Log of my latest slingshot



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

For those who are interested...


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks very interesting. Marked for later viewing.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I like your dedication during the winter Andy its cold as ***t here must be the same up your way, still hammering away in the workshop! I don't intend in turning my band saw on until at least march lol.

( quick question the poly glue you use... does it go hard in the container? I had a Huge amount of Gorilla just seize up solid before I even got to use it )


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

This is a slingshot making encyclopaedia!!!!
Awesome!!!! ...Thanks for sharing you art with us!!
Cheers ...Q


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Masterful videos Andy. Having the skill and the right machinery makes me wanna throw up my hands and say "Way beyond my hoprizens." Thank you for the videos, it was a pleasure to see you doing your trade. g


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

luxor5 said:


> I like your dedication during the winter Andy its cold as ***t here must be the same up your way, still hammering away in the workshop! I don't intend in turning my band saw on until at least march lol.
> 
> ( quick question the poly glue you use... does it go hard in the container? I had a Huge amount of Gorilla just seize up solid before I even got to use it )


I keep my glues in the house through winter, or the epoxy's just heat up with a hair dryer and they go like water which is perfect for mixing



Quercusuber said:


> This is a slingshot making encyclopaedia!!!!
> Awesome!!!! ...Thanks for sharing you art with us!!
> Cheers ...Q


Glad you enjoyed it Q 



tnflipper52 said:


> Masterful videos Andy. Having the skill and the right machinery makes me wanna throw up my hands and say "Way beyond my hoprizens." Thank you for the videos, it was a pleasure to see you doing your trade. g


There is not one thing I have done that could not be done by hand, only take a fair while longer... I started making slingshots with a drill and chisel, less than a year ago (just)


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Still didn't have time to watch the little tutorial, but I'm looking forward to it very much!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the guide.

The finished result is to die for.


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

Great vids, saw your catty's on you tube and seriously going to attempt my own, though I'll start with a few naturals first I think.


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

Great set of videos and slingshot. Does the Micarta core have any function other than aesthetics or does it add strength to the slingshot?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

It adds strength/toughness and prevents the wood from splitting along the grain, no matter how freaky the grain is.


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

ash said:


> It adds strength/toughness and prevents the wood from splitting along the grain, no matter how freaky the grain is.


Thanks for the info Ash.


----------



## MrAviva (Aug 10, 2013)

A great tutorial for all and a tribute to your craftsmanship. i recently retired and have found a new passion in wood working and this is what I have been looking for. I do have a question and that is, what thickness did you use for the birds eye maple, black micarta and the black walnut? This is a very eye appealing lamination.


----------



## wkhybo (Aug 28, 2013)

Great set of videos and slingshot


----------



## NW_frameman (Aug 30, 2013)

That turned out real nice! I'm wondering how much time you save with the router table, I might have to give that a shot soon. Thanks for the videos


----------

